# Fire Alarm on Horizon rig was disabled



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sure sounds like a another piece of evidence for a huge law suit.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

BP is the Wallmart of the petrochemical industry.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

At least Walmart does things right for the most part. Sounds like this rig was poorly installed and ran.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Read some of the quotes from the testimony of a Chief Electronics Tech on board the rig. His summary basically said:

Their well monitors failed to properly transmit data, causing them to hit gas pockets.
Their equipment was designed to de-energize on gas detection; it didn't.
Their engines were supposed to shut down on gas detection; they didn't.
Their gas detection system was supposed to sound a general alarm; it didn't.
 The whole rig sounds like it was running on string-and-bailing wire and this accident was preventable any number of ways. So much for self-regulation.

-John


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

nitro71 said:


> At least Walmart does things right for the most part. Sounds like this rig was poorly installed and ran.


Wal-Mart doing things right? Yeah, right.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Big John said:


> Read some of the quotes from the testimony of a Chief Electronics Tech on board the rig. His summary basically said:
> 
> Their well monitors failed to properly transmit data, causing them to hit gas pockets.
> Their equipment was designed to de-energize on gas detection; it didn't.
> ...


You left out the most important thing that went wrong. The shear failed to cut through the well pipe and shut off the well. If that one thing would have happened this disaster would have been avoided.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

sounds like the whole thing was rigged!


----------

